# Who Has Actually Been To South America



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Im wondering who has actually been to a river where piranha live. Anywhere from Argentina to Suriname.

fished?
toured?
anything in between?

let us know your stories. I would LOVE to see some pictures.

thanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I havn't but I am pretty sure Mr. Hannibal has been to Venezala lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I havn't but I am pretty sure Mr. Hannibal has been to Venezala lol


I've been to north America, central America, south Pacific, western Europe, seen what was the iron curtain in czecoslavakia, Asia and se Asia. Missed south America.

Mr. Hannibal, I think has been to Venezuela


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Navy has taken me everywhere but south america


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> Navy has taken me everywhere but south america


Does Hawaii (Oahu) count? Lmao.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been to Venezuela several times, but never fishing there...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Smoke said:


> I've been to Venezuela several times, but never fishing there...


Well guess that makes you not an expert :laugh:


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> I've been to Venezuela several times, but never fishing there...


Well guess that makes you not an expert :laugh:
[/quote]

I guess so - "no expert here"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Smoke said:


> I've been to Venezuela several times, but never fishing there...


Well guess that makes you not an expert :laugh:
[/quote]
*
I guess so - "no expert here" *








[/quote]

Wait, yes it does. That's all it takes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For you young guys that weren't born yet or only read about it. Here are some photos of Eastern side of Communism. I was just a few yards from no man's land when I took these photos. Those towers are not to keep people out. They are there to keep people in. Somewhere in my slides, I also have photos of the infamous IRON CURTAIN. Wasn't able to get too close, but got some great shots of it from a safe distance. As you can tell, these are old photos, taken in the mid 70's. You can see the concrete wall. I also have somewhere a photo of a red guard pointing a rifle at me when I'm just a few yards away. I'll try to dig it up and post.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^ very cool photos... an era i love reading about but to live through no thanks... constant fear of nuclear war is just unsettling


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> ^^^ very cool photos... an era i love reading about but to live through no thanks... constant fear of nuclear war is just unsettling


As a young boy in grade school, we had to do duck & hide under desks. One time during the height of the Cuban missile crises dumb ass bus driver literally left me 2 miles from my home. He just wanted to his home. Nuclear war. That was the buzz word early 60's.

Unless you lived it, you have no clue.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been to Australia, Canada, Mexico, China, Russia, Germany, Peru, Brazil, Argentina, Scotland, an Japan. Never got to fish any of them! Was there for work in the drilling fields.







I did get to moose hunt in Russia, but seen nothing. I have ton's of pictures on my laptop. If I can get it working I'll be sure to post some


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> I've been to Australia, Canada, Mexico, China, Russia, Germany, Peru, Brazil, Argentina, Scotland, an Japan. Never got to fish any of them! Was there for work in the drilling fields.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess that makes you an expert on piranhas :laugh:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hastatus said:


> ^^^ very cool photos... an era i love reading about but to live through no thanks... constant fear of nuclear war is just unsettling


As a young boy in grade school, we had to do duck & hide under desks. One time during the height of the Cuban missile crises dumb ass bus driver literally left me 2 miles from my home. He just wanted to his home. Nuclear war. That was the buzz word early 60's.

Unless you lived it, you have no clue.
[/quote]
duck and cover must have been just to make people feel better and give them a slight hope they might survive a nuclear blast


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> ^^^ very cool photos... an era i love reading about but to live through no thanks... constant fear of nuclear war is just unsettling


As a young boy in grade school, we had to do duck & hide under desks. One time during the height of the Cuban missile crises dumb ass bus driver literally left me 2 miles from my home. He just wanted to his home. Nuclear war. That was the buzz word early 60's.

Unless you lived it, you have no clue.
[/quote]
duck and cover must have been just to make people feel better and give them a slight hope they might survive a nuclear blast








[/quote]
Well gotta remember back then they didn't teach you to tuck your head between your legs and kiss your ass good bye.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha ha come on Frank.. you know better then that!!! Still wet behind the ears!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> ha ha ha come on Frank.. you know better then that!!! Still wet behind the ears!


Of course you are son. Back then tang (not pootie) was the best stuff on earth. Just cause the astronauts drank. TV dinners was the way to go and transister radio was every teenagers dream

And being"gay" had a different meaning


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish i lived back then.. the songs from the late sixties to the late seveties blows my mind. What an awesome time they had then.. the drugs, the lose women, pure american muscle out of detroit. American made 95% of the stuff out there and a A trac tape, six pack, an a warm summer night was all it took for a good time. Cause everyone was out!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> I wish i lived back then.. the songs from the late sixties to the late seveties blows my mind. What an awesome time they had then.. the drugs, the lose women, pure american muscle out of detroit. American made 95% of the stuff out there and a A trac tape, six pack, an a warm summer night was all it took for a good time. Cause everyone was out!


"Loose women?" The only loose women were hookers. Ain't anything like it is today. TV was different. Even radio was different. Back then the biggest sing blocked was Shaft. And then it was just a couple words censored. Then only naked ass seen was a little kid having its pants pulled down by a dog in a sun tan commercial. Back then men asked women out for dates. First base was a kiss after the 3rd or 4th date. Compare that with today.

And yes, music was music back then. The harshest word was die. Not no more.

Late 60's or flower children was mostly San Francisco and a few other hip towns in the east.

Free love was nothing like today. Today a girl looks at you and its her telling you lets get nasty.

Yes times are really different.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I can honestly say i wouldnt want to live back then. I work outside but love my AC. I do wish we werent so liberal and gas prices were lower - Rant Done


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dude I would love to live back then. I'd follow zeppelin's every tour!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraysParadox (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been to NJ, LA, and AZ from NY and the topless bars in Ontario... Sundowers. I wouldn't want a blow job from a piranha though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> I can honestly say i wouldnt want to live back then. I work outside but love my AC. I do wish we werent so liberal and gas prices were lower - Rant Done


Those 29¢ to a gallon is a thing of the past.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a huge zepplin fan an all the music from that era, I can see me now, long hair, fresh zepplin shirt i got from their tour. 6 pack of beer sitting in my 69 camaro listening to an a trac tape an just loving life.. i wish like hell i was alive then.. screw the net, air conditioner, power steering, and cable tv on flat screens.. That was living man.. i listen to the music an pertend I'm there.. it doesnt work though


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

The 60's and 70's sounded like a great time... fast times at ridgemont high... the way all the kids were just out and about on a friday night all driving sick cars sick music it was a great time to be in high school if you weren't paranoid about the cold war









The stories my dad told me are unreal with the sh*t that went on in high school nothing compared to now adays and they think we are so bad







... also he had a cb radio tower on his house and all his friends had cb radios so they could talk and not use the 1 house line


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> The 60's and 70's sounded like a great time... fast times at ridgemont high... the way all the kids were just out and about on a friday night all driving sick cars sick music it was a great time to be in high school if you weren't paranoid about the cold war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. CB radios were in. Cops used to walk beats. Now they don't even get out of car :laugh:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah he said they knew the cops in the area by name... they were appreciated in the community and people gave em water and sh*t like that

society sucks major balls today... take the society during the 60's and 70's and mix it with todays tech and that would be one sweet place to grow up and live in


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Cruising for me on a Friday night was down"A" street. All the kids did.

No such thing as gang bangin. Different time. The only thing to fear was not getting caught past curfew.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The town I grew up in we all were on the square on friday nights. cruised it a few times then stopped. We knew the 4 cops by name and when they seen us drinking on the square they called our parents or told us to throw it out and leave. We never got in trouble. We also all had CB radios so we could talk to each other without using up our cell phone minutes. Then I moved.. an all hell broke out! ha ha I agree the old days were much simpler, more fun times in my opinion


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> The town I grew up in we all were on the square on friday nights. cruised it a few times then stopped. We knew the 4 cops by name and when they seen us drinking on the square they called our parents or told us to throw it out and leave. We never got in trouble. We also all had CB radios so we could talk to each other without using up our cell phone minutes. Then I moved.. an all hell broke out! ha ha I agree the old days were much simpler, more fun times in my opinion


Cell phone minutes??? There was no cell phones in 60's. Wasn't til late 60's a few got car phones. Nothing like cells today.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

my grandfather left his car running all night long in the winter so he could start it in the morning obviously no locked doors or even locked house door... crime was nothing like it is today apparently back then you were paranoid to lock anything


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha Yeah cell phones didn't get big until i was in HS.. lol I also never had to worry about locking the car or house. My dad still doesn't lock his house. That's only because he is way out in the country an only has 3 neighbors


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no aids to worry about... only commies and your parents

f*ck todays times


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> no aids to worry about... only commies and your parents
> 
> f*ck todays times


Clap was the only worst thing, next to getting girl pg.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what the f*ck happend to the world when did it all go to hell


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

bob351 said:


> what the f*ck happend to the world when did it all go to hell


MTV dude.....

mtv......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

MTV and liberalism. The more they say "freedom" the more they devise laws to end it. Farms where I grew up are gone, replaced by city dwellers from the East. They brought all their "inventions" to the west and destroyed it. Pristine farmlands, hillsides and even the beach. Used to be you could fish on the shore, now its all bought up as "private" beach front property. Can't even fish off the piers anymore without upsetting environmentalists. Moved to Oregon and California's are moving up here. Bringing that same crap with them.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

All the crap from the west is what is destroying the world today. Think about it 98% of the sh!t on tv comes from California, all the BS in this world spirals out of CA. The shortest marriages, the stupidest ideas, all the b!tching over normal daily life and how it's wrong and mean and unjust.. most the gays in SF.. then the cally people move from there and bring their crap across the US. I hope it really does fall in the ocean like the experts say.. I doubt it will but FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> All the crap from the west is what is destroying the world today. Think about it 98% of the sh!t on tv comes from California, all the BS in this world spirals out of CA. The shortest marriages, the stupidest ideas, all the b!tching over normal daily life and how it's wrong and mean and unjust.. most the gays in SF.. then the cally people move from there and bring their crap across the US. I hope it really does fall in the ocean like the experts say.. I doubt it will but FINGERS CROSSED


Its mostly the west now. Back in my generation in California was laid back. Then East coast came in with their shops and industry. HOLLYWOOD was nothing more than a dirt town with some homes and small industrial buildings. Not anymore. Got taken over. Same with San Francisco. Don't recognize it any more. Santa Barbara was a sleepy town. All that is gone with liberalism.

I can go down the list on what liberalism has done. Here in Oregon, liberals dominant Portland, Salem and Eugene. All those big cities live off Southern Oregon. Taxes go to building up Portland mass transit system.

Liberals have cut off logging. Industry in Southern Oregon is vanishing faster than the spotted owl.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> MTV and liberalism. The more they say "freedom" the more they devise laws to end it.


Holy sh*t I actually agree with frank... Also I need to apologize to Frank.

I didn't realize you were a vet. I should watch my mouth (or fingers) when speaking to a man who has served his country. I can certainly understand you not wanting to ever step in a jungle again. I have family members who didn't make it back from there and I should not have used what I did as a weapon to attack you.

Sir , I apologize and thank you for your service to our country...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> All the crap from the west is what is destroying the world today. Think about it 98% of the sh!t on tv comes from California, all the BS in this world spirals out of CA. The shortest marriages, the stupidest ideas, all the b!tching over normal daily life and how it's wrong and mean and unjust.. most the gays in SF.. then the cally people move from there and bring their crap across the US. I hope it really does fall in the ocean like the experts say.. I doubt it will but FINGERS CROSSED


Its mostly the west now. Back in my generation in California was laid back. Then East coast came in with their shops and industry. HOLLYWOOD was nothing more than a dirt town with some homes and small industrial buildings. Not anymore. Got taken over. Same with San Francisco. Don't recognize it any more. Santa Barbara was a sleepy town. All that is gone with liberalism.

I can go down the list on what liberalism has done. Here in Oregon, liberals dominant Portland, Salem and Eugene. All those big cities live off Southern Oregon. Taxes go to building up Portland mass transit system.

Liberals have cut off logging. Industry in Southern Oregon is vanishing faster than the spotted owl.
[/quote]

let's hope the big one comes soon. if you know what I mean

*rumble*

might do more harm than good though. not physical of course. who gives a crap about them, but the way they can make a san fran earthquake look like a haiti tragedy by having 16 people die and 40 others skin their knees.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

shaneb said:


> > MTV and liberalism. The more they say "freedom" the more they devise laws to end it.
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t I actually agree with frank... Also I need to apologize to Frank.
> ...


I wasn't offended. I actually chuckle when people that don't know me spout off. For the record, I served with the 173rd Airborne Brigade at LZ English, Bong Son, Bhin Dinh Province in the Central Highlands. Home of tigers, venemous snakes, monkey (delicious) and iquana ( also tasty).

Anyone that served at LZ English can tell you it was no picnic.

But even there I managed to study the fish. Vietnamese boy would bring me samples. Lost majority of photos and personal gear when I was medivac'd out to Letterman Hospital, San Francisco. Its old history. But thank you nonetheless.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Craziness frank cant imagine fighting in some jungle half way around the world







... what did you get medivac'd out for?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I did three tours in poo phuck. Good to see another Nam' veteran.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> Craziness frank cant imagine fighting in some jungle half way around the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being at the right place at the wrong time. Lol.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Craziness frank cant imagine fighting in some jungle half way around the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being at the right place at the wrong time. Lol.
[/quote]
sucks man, i can imagine a young frank with an m16 running and gunning in the jungle while studying fish as he goes









are the stories of the l.s.d and drug use true?

and DT how was poo phuck


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> Craziness frank cant imagine fighting in some jungle half way around the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being at the right place at the wrong time. Lol.
[/quote]
sucks man, i can imagine a young frank with an m16 running and gunning in the jungle while studying fish as he goes









are the stories of the l.s.d and drug use true?

and DT how was poo phuck








[/quote]
Every combat unit had a problem with drugs. Mostly hashish. But first hand saw heroin mainlining among the troops just a handful too many. Memories I just as soon not remember.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

damm... must have been hellish.

Cant imagine being on heroine and fighting in a war... its probably the last thing you would want to do and then also to have people on heroin fighitng beside you must have been an uneasy feeling







.

I hear some vets say its an experience you never want to remember and then on the other spectrum say its something that all young men should have experienced at the time of the war(not that all men should have to experience war)... i hear that more from ww2 than anything tho.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> damm... must have been hellish.
> 
> Cant imagine being on heroine and fighting in a war... its probably the last thing you would want to do and then also to have people on heroin fighitng beside you must have been an uneasy feeling
> 
> ...


I've never said that to anyone. My 2nd to youngest son has served 3 tours in Iraq with C Company 4th ID. I would NEVER suggest to him or any of my children or their friends its an experience to have.

My best friend was on a combat mission and high on pot when his squad was ambushed. You can't convince me pot is harmless.

He came back.in a body bag.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Drugs and war don't mix... sorry about your friend though.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

unless everyone was on them at the same time, then war would be way more interesting


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> Drugs and war don't mix... sorry about your friend though.


You have to know the history why many turned to drugs and alcohol. It was the 60's, anti-war protestors. Lack of support. Lack of leadership. Poorly trained officers or too overly trained by the book. Just a bad situation all around.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Then most of you guys got treated like sh*t when you returned home from doing the dirty work of our government. Its a damn shame but like I already said "Thank You very much Sir" I know its a little late but some of us appreciate what you were forced to do.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

shaneb said:


> Then most of you guys got treated like sh*t when you returned home from doing the dirty work of our government. Its a damn shame but like I already said "Thank You very much Sir" I know its a little late but some of us appreciate what you were forced to do.


We weren't forced to do anything. At least not the non draftees. I volunteers for airborne (paratrooper) school. It was a sure ticket for Vietnam. Was I scared going to Vietnam? Hell yes. But I believed in what I was doing. Took the brunt of family disbelief and anti-war sentiments during that time. It changed me forever. Especially on my return from 1st tour. I had extended my tour for another 6 months. I went back with questions on what I was going there. Especially with all the disgust that was heaped me by protesters. After the near end of my 6th month tour and I was evacuated out. I wanted nothing to do with the military. Took me 4 years of hiding my vet status to finally reembrace it. Up to that point lost myself in alcohol and not giving a crap.

Today, I have people who thank me for service. Just walk up to me and say it. Makes me cringe. But I try to accept its long overdue. Still its not easy and I feel no joy.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> I volunteers for airborne (paratrooper) school.


Damn Frank you are crazier then i first thought.. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane takes balls of steel


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

thats awesome frank. i also went to airborne school after basic training and went on 2 deployments to afghanistan.

thanks for serving, sir. im just looking to get in my 20 and not get deployed again!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

gjohnson1989 said:


> > I volunteers for airborne (paratrooper) school.
> 
> 
> Damn Frank you are crazier then i first thought.. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane takes balls of steel


Funny you should say balls of steel.lmao


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

hastatus said:


> > I volunteers for airborne (paratrooper) school.
> 
> 
> Damn Frank you are crazier then i first thought.. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane takes balls of steel


Funny you should say balls of steel.lmao
[/quote]

i just put in my packet for ranger school, airborne ranger! wish me luck!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

gjohnson1989 said:


> > I volunteers for airborne (paratrooper) school.
> 
> 
> Damn Frank you are crazier then i first thought.. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane takes balls of steel


Funny you should say balls of steel.lmao
[/quote]

i just put in my packet for ranger school, airborne ranger! wish me luck!
[/quote]
Awesome. Get that tan beret.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Frank did you write any material based on your experiences?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> Frank did you write any material based on your experiences?


What's to write? Blocked that crap out for years. Its done. Ancient history. Just amazed anyone cares.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Frank did you write any material based on your experiences?


What's to write? Blocked that crap out for years. Its done. Ancient history. Just amazed anyone cares.
[/quote]

we all do.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> Frank did you write any material based on your experiences?


What's to write? Blocked that crap out for years. Its done. Ancient history. Just amazed anyone cares.
[/quote]

we all do.








[/quote]
Here's what I will tell you. 1st account. The common Vietnamese did not want us there. They just wanted to be free of war. Was told this repeatedly by locals. Nixon bombing Cambodia? Critics slammed Nixon as did anti war protestors. Our base camp was getting hit regularly every month. With Cambodia bombing it stopped.

Fact finding tours by politicians was considered a joke. It was. On convoys our magazines were not allowed to be chambered. On a couple reconnaissance mission I went on we could not chamber a round. Compliments of U.S. politians back in Washington. We had to ask permission before we could fire from headquarters.

I pulled guard duty on perimeter in guard tower. No firing without permission in no man's land.

Anything more you want to know?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Did you kill anyone in your time there? Thats one of the hardest questions for most war vets to answer.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Did you kill anyone in your time there? Thats one of the hardest questions for most war vets to answer.


I get that a lot from smart asses.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

STORY TIME!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

UltraKardas said:


> STORY TIME!!


Go to amazon.com. you can buy your war stories there.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

STORY TIME!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

UltraKardas said:


> STORY TIME!


Said all I'm going to say. Find someone else. Cheers.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

is it really that bad to bring back war memories

ehh who cares im more concerned with trasformers war than human war lmao


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Thats why hastatus's generation hates us with a passion. Of course its hard to reflect on war memories. Being surrounded by death and despair is not a pleasant memory to drag out if the old trunk I would presume.

We have never lived it, we can come online talk some smack, act like we know, but we dont know.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

very true , i thank you for your service


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you. It wasnt easy but I did what was asked of me by my country.

Whenever lady liberty cries for freedom.

I'll be there.

Whenever a bald eagle lets out a hounding screech for justice.

I'll be there.

Whenever Uncle Sam calls upon one of his finest sons.

I'll be there.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Thank you. It wasnt easy but I did what was asked of me by my country.
> 
> Whenever lady liberty cries for freedom.
> 
> ...

















dude your too effin funny!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I AM CANADIAN~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

